# There's a damselfly nymph in my tank...ewww



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, I have a damselfly nymph in my aquarium, I thought it was a baby shrimp at first because I first saw it a couple of days after I bought 2 cherry shrimps. That was about 2 weeks ago and I saw it again last night and it didn't much look like a cute little shrimp so I looked on the net today and found out what it was. Will it hurt my fish or shrimp? I have 3 cories and 2 cherry shrimp. I've caught it in a net which I've balanced on the lip of the tank and closed the lid, so it's contained but still in the water. Should I take it out? How should I dispose of it? 
Here's a pic of one I found on the net. Ugly little bugger.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

trout love them so they are proly ok 
but i dont know


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I would take it out. I know it can harm fry and very small fish. It may possibly hurt your shrimp.


----------



## SheyFirestar (Jun 21, 2008)

treat it like the undead. cut its head off. that thing is freaky gross. 

i hate bugs.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

SheyFirestar said:


> treat it like the undead. cut its head off. that thing is freaky gross.
> 
> i hate bugs.


 :lol: I like the way you think.


----------



## merey61 (Aug 6, 2008)

SheyFirestar said:


> treat it like the undead. cut its head off. that thing is freaky gross.
> 
> i hate bugs.


that's what i did after many unsuccesful tries at stabbing it to death with a toothpick. I was angry on that day and thought i would take it out on the bug, but i ended up cutting it's head off because it was still alive.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:shock: Ew... I hate bugs... But I can't kill them  Its not uncommon seeing me spend hours trying to kill a spider in my bathroom. I usually get it with the blow dryer or spray hair spray on it then use a really long piece of toilet paper and like fish the spider onto the toilet paper then run to the toilet to flush it down.


----------



## SheyFirestar (Jun 21, 2008)

glad to see my advice being taken so seriously. i have the perfect set up here in my apartment. my cat does all the bug catching/torturing/and eventually elimination of all bugs. only drawback is watching her eat them. again gross.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah that nymph can and will eat your fish and possibly your shrimp. If you've got a natural body of water near you, you could set it free in there to help control the mosquito population.


----------



## Torn (Apr 12, 2008)

As nasty as it is I wouldn't want to kill it on purpose, I put it in a jug of water and put it in my garden. It's been raining here so it hasn't dried out or overheated, it's even been joined by another bug and some kinda slug-looking thing. I do have a canal and a river very close to where I live so I think I'll release tomorrow. 
Thanks for your replies everyone, much appreciated.


----------

